# Cube Kid Team 240 oder Radon ZR Kid 240 ?



## Bluebandit (11. März 2013)

Hallo,
stehe gerade vor der Wahl zwischen oben genannten 2 Kinderbikes. Da unser Sohn ein neues Bike möchte und sein 20er zu klein ist, soll es nun eins der beiden Bikes werden. Ausstattung ist ja total gleich und die Rahmendaten sind komischerweise auch identisch....., preislich liegt das Radon doch etwas günstiger! Was meint ihr? Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrungen bezgl. der Bikes mitteilen?

Dankeschön im Voraus....


----------



## sinux (11. März 2013)

Die Bikes sind auch bis auf winzige Details identisch. Also Auswahl nach Design, Preis und gegebenenfalls Wiederverkaufswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebandit (11. März 2013)

Danke fur die schnelle Antwort, Sind preislich imo jetzt 60â¬ Unterschied, das Cube ist ein wenig stylischer da zweifarben Look ( lt. Unserem Sohn :cooler ;-) ). Denke das man, da sie ja identisch sind, dann in der Auswahl nichts falsch machen kann,oder?


----------



## Toni172 (12. März 2013)

Bei den Erwachsenen Bike sind die Rahmen von Cube und Radon teilweise Baugleich bzw. Baugleich gewesen.
Kann sein das es hier ebenso ist.
Wenn die Bikes zu 95 % identisch sind dann nimm das welches Deinem Sohn besser gefällt. Auch wenn es 60 mehr kostet.
Optik ist nicht alles, aber wenn wie hier die Funktion annähernd gleich ist, dann immer das kaufen was die kids möchten.. Dann witds auch viel lieber und häufiger genutzt.
Gruss Toni 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TigersClaw (12. März 2013)

Keins von beiden. Beides sind sackschwere Blender. Schau mal bei Islabikes.


----------



## Taurus1 (12. März 2013)

Oder bei Kaniabikes, hier die 2013er Modelle und Gewichte:
Kaniabike Twentyfour, Small (11 Zoll Rahmen) und Large (13 Zoll Rahmen), und jeweils als normale oder Teamversion:

Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Basic 8,7 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Team 8,3 Kg

Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Basic 8,9 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Team 8,5 Kg
Das Large ist mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet!

Wenn es mit Federgabel sein soll:
Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension mit RST First Air Federgabel 9,7 Kg (Rahmen vom Large, Ausstattung vermutlich wie Team)


----------



## XUrban (13. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Keins von beiden. Beides sind sackschwere Blender. Schau mal bei Islabikes.



Orbea geht auch.


----------



## Mr.Zero (21. März 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wenn es mit Federgabel sein soll:
> Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension mit RST First Air Federgabel 9,7 Kg


Leude, Leude.... 
egal welches Thema man hier liest, am Ende kommen immer die gleichen Antworten, ob die aber zu jeder Frage passen?
Ich bin auch radsportbegeistert und fahre selbst nur ungern "unter" XT, aber bei Kindern muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Die brauchen alle 2 Jahre ein neues Rad und dazwischen wird damit auch anders umgegangen als bei mir .
Ich bewundere hier jeden, der von Hand tolle leichte Kinderräder aufbaut, aber es wäre nett, wenn man hier auch fundierte Antworten zu Rädern "von der Stange" bekommt.
Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass jemand, der sich zwischen den o.a. Rädern entscheiden will, sich durch Eure kurzen Einwürfe zu Islabikes oder Kania umentscheidet und dadurch mal eben das 2,14-Fache (Kania mit RST) ausgeben will...
Wir haben das Cube 240 von 2011 und sind damit sehr zufrieden gewesen. Aber nun streckt die kleine Tochter ihre Finger (oder Füße) danach aus und so müssen wir etwas zu früh (9 J / 142 cm) auf 26" upgraden. Da habe ich die Qual der Wahl von allerlei "Einsteigerschrott" mit kleinen Rahmen um die 450 EUR oder ein Stevens Team M, angeblich für Kinder abgestimmt (Federweg z.B. nur 80 mm) Ist das besser? 

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## sinux (21. März 2013)

Ich habe für meinen Sohn (9 Jahre, ca. 140) eine Radon ZR Team 7.0 mit einer Reba in 16" Rahmen gekauft und direkt einen identischen Rahmen in 14".
Alles umgebaut auf den 14"er.
Jetzt hat der liebe Papa für ca. 4-5 Jahre Ruhe,wenn der 14" zu klein wird auf 16" wieder umgeschraubt. Die Reba ist auch für ein <30kg Kind mit entsprechend wenig Druck super sensibel. Wer will kann noch Lenker kürzen. 
Einzig die Kurbeln sind etwas lang (175).
Einmal Investition nicht ganz billig, langfristig aber akzeptabel und viele gute sorgenfreie Parts


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2013)

Mr.Zero schrieb:


> Leude, Leude....
> egal welches Thema man hier liest, am Ende kommen immer die gleichen Antworten, ob die aber zu jeder Frage passen?
> Ich bin auch radsportbegeistert und fahre selbst nur ungern "unter" XT, aber bei Kindern muss man die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Die brauchen alle 2 Jahre ein neues Rad und dazwischen wird damit auch anders umgegangen als bei mir .
> Ich bewundere hier jeden, der von Hand tolle leichte Kinderräder aufbaut, aber es wäre nett, wenn man hier auch fundierte Antworten zu Rädern "von der Stange" bekommt.
> ...


Mann, Mann, Mann... wir sind hier im Isla Kinderradforum. Aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen (Thema Monopolbildung) wird in einigen Threads auch über virtuelle Räder aka Kania diskutiert... Was sollen da Fragen bitte zu Radon & Co.???





Sorry, nimms nicht übel, nach dem Geplänkel nebenan eine Steilvorlage... 

Die Räder gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen. Das wurde oben bereits gesagt. Die Auswahl war auf diese beiden eingeschränkt, keine Frage nach Alternativen. Was soll man dazu weiter schreiben?


----------



## Taurus1 (21. März 2013)

@Mr.Zero
Ja, hast echt, ich lasse mich da manchmal von meiner Kaniabegeisterung  mitreissen, und habe den Preis vom Kania mit RST vergessen. Wenn man den berücksichtigt, ist das natürlich keine Alternative mehr.
 @sinux
Die Idee finde ich echt gut, die meisten Kinder verschleißen die Parts wohl nicht so schnell, dass sie dann nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind, wenn der Rahmen zu klein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Zero (24. März 2013)

So, die Wahl ist getroffen. Nachdem die kleine Tochter (wird demnächst 7 Jahre) voll auf und mit dem Cube Kid Team 240 abfährt, haben wir uns für den Sohn (bald 9) (bzw. der Sohn ) für das Stevens Team M 26" in 14" RH entschieden. Wenn das mal zu klein wird kann man mit Vorbau und Sattelstütze noch etwas tricksen und dann wird es vielleicht Zeit, für was "Anständiges" 

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Y_G (25. März 2013)

vielleicht kannst Du das ja dann mal wiegen und hier das Ergebnis verkünden...


----------



## Mr.Zero (26. März 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst Du das ja dann mal wiegen und hier das Ergebnis verkünden...


Ich? 
Auf dem Homepage wird das Teil mit 13,3 kg angegeben, also rechnet mit dem Schlimmsten... Außerdem baut der Händler noch Reflektoren an Räder, Pedalen und Lenker (angeblich nicht im Lieferumfang) sowie Halterungen für Steckbleche und einen Flaschenhalter (55g) dran. Das werde ich dann annäherungsweise vom Gewicht wieder abziehen müssen, da ich es für die Wiegung nicht demontieren werde... Ach und ein Fahrradständer und Klingel sind auch noch dran....

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Mr.Zero (27. März 2013)

Tja, was soll ich sagen.... für meine Waage ist's wohl im Moment zu kalt... Also eine geeignete Waage habe ich ja gar nicht, also wollte ich mich auf der Personenwaage mal mit und mal ohne Fahrrad wiegen. Leider differierte bei verschiedenen Versuchen das Gewicht um mehrere 100g 
Pi-mal-Daumen wog das Cube Kid Team 240 so um die 13 kg und das Stevens Team M um die 13,9 kg, jeweils mit allen Reflektoren und mit massivem Ständer (ESGE), beim Stevens waren die Halterungen für die Steckbleche noch dran.

Was habt Ihr erwartet? Mit Training und Motivation wirds bestimmt laufen...

Viele Grüße
Mr. Zero


----------



## Y_G (27. März 2013)

hatte nichts erwartet, wollte es nur mal zum Vergleich wissen...


----------



## Taurus1 (28. März 2013)

Mr.Zero schrieb:


> ...Mit Training und Motivation wirds bestimmt laufen...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Mr. Zero



Richtig, ohne Motivation bringt das leichteste Rad nix. Also viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

